# Excel Datei beim Speichern unter als webseite speichern



## dreggert (11. März 2011)

Hoi ich hab eine Frage.

Mein Problem sieht wie folgt aus. Ich bin auf einer Webseite, die mir eine Preisüberischt anzeigt. Desweiteren bietet mir diese Seite an, die Daten als Excel Datei zu speichern. dies tue ich also öffne die Datei dann um mir anzuschauen und geh dann auf Speichern unter. Dort wird mir als Speichertyp als erstes Webseite Html angeboten. Warum das? Ich hab doch eine XLS Datei. Also müsste doch eigentlich als Dateityp gleich XLS angegeben werden.

Hat einer eine Idee warum Excel das macht?


----------



## Drogist (12. März 2011)

Moin dreggert,

das sieht ganz danach aus, dass dir die Website eine HTML-Tabelle erstellt und diese einfach mit der Endung *.xls versieht. Sieh dir die (angebliche) Excel-Datei doch einmal mit einem Editor an, dann wird meine Vermutung eventuell bestätigt.


----------

